# Red card orders



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Do you like or dislike them, or just neutral?

Do you usually accept or decline?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Depends on the restaurant. Some are a real pain in the ass. I've been getting order and pay orders for pizza shops and full service restaurants lately. No way I'm sitting around waiting a pizza to get made for what I'm getting paid. Fast food you know what you get. Roll up to the drive through and order. It's getting to the point where I decline more than I accept.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

This depends . If i have to actually order the food at a restaurant i can just pull over call them to order but the ping better pay at least 1.30 a mile and a min of 8 dollars .
For me to go inside a fast food restaurant stand in line and order and pay the ping better be at least 2 dollars a mile .min of 7 bucks,
door dash has really been scalping the rates and honestly its really better to drive lyft .


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Do you like or dislike them, or just neutral?
> 
> Do you usually accept or decline?


Red card orders? You arrive at the restaurant for pickup and the chef tells you to GTFO?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Red card orders? You arrive at the restaurant for pickup and the chef tells you to GTFO?


Yes, and with yellow card orders they just give you a stern telling off.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> Yes, and with yellow card orders they just give you a stern telling off.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Depends on the restaurant. Some are a real pain in the ass. I've been getting order and pay orders for pizza shops and full service restaurants lately. No way I'm sitting around waiting a pizza to get made for what I'm getting paid. Fast food you know what you get. Roll up to the drive through and order. It's getting to the point where I decline more than I accept.


I notice there are two kinds of red card orders. One is where you have to place the order and pay with red card. The other is where it's already placed and you only have to pay. In my area, most are the second kind. I had a couple such orders, where the restaurant didn't seem to know about Doordash, so I'm wondering how it works. I'm guessing DD just places the order themselves in the customer's name or something.

TBH I prefer simple, non red card, orders, where everything is placed and paid for. So for the most part I decline red cards, unless the amount is a bit higher than I'd usually accept, and/or it's quiet. Or if it's along a route I want to go anyway.


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

Doordash red card orders through the drive-thru only Wendy's McDonald's Dunkin Donuts. 

order $7 of additional food in a separate bag of course 

enjoy your tip


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I notice there are two kinds of red card orders. One is where you have to place the order and pay with red card. The other is where it's already placed and you only have to pay. In my area, most are the second kind. I had a couple such orders, where the restaurant didn't seem to know about Doordash, so I'm wondering how it works. I'm guessing DD just places the order themselves in the customer's name or something.
> 
> TBH I prefer simple, non red card, orders, where everything is placed and paid for. So for the most part I decline red cards, unless the amount is a bit higher than I'd usually accept, and/or it's quiet. Or if it's along a route I want to go anyway.


I've had a few that were pay only in the past but recently changed to order and pay. I'm very skeptical at accepting them now.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> I notice there are two kinds of red card orders. One is where you have to place the order and pay with red card. The other is where it's already placed and you only have to pay. In my area, most are the second kind. I had a couple such orders, where the restaurant didn't seem to know about Doordash, so I'm wondering how it works.


I think the ones where you have to place the order is just Door Dash's way of expanding its reach to as many restaurants as possible, even those that do not have a tablet and-or interest in working with food delivery services. I imagine it's a marketing expense for DD, or way to try and gain customers. Because in these situations, they are not getting their cut from the restaurant.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

ChinatownJake said:


> Because in these situations, they are not getting their cut from the restaurant.


Oh, yes they do. They get a percentage similar to how a merchant pays the bank for accepting a credit card. (Extremely oversimplified explanation)


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

The red card is why I wasn't interested in driving for them.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I don’t mind paying if the order has already been placed. You really have to pay attention. I screwed myself recently. A request came in and I accepted without really reading it. I had to go to Taco Bell, place the order, pay, then wait for them to make it. There were 13 items and 2 extra large sodas in a carrier without a handle. The customer was in a third floor apartment and she didn’t tip. All that for $3! Live and learn.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ok, I guess since no ubereats no idea what a 'red' order is?


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ok, I guess since no ubereats no idea what a 'red' order is?


DoorDash gives drivers a debit card. I guess some restaurants don't trust DD, so they want their money up front.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Do you like or dislike them, or just neutral?
> 
> Do you usually accept or decline?


I only accept red card orders when it is slow and when the pay is over $1 a mile. $4 minimum.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

BigJohn said:


> Oh, yes they do. They get a percentage similar to how a merchant pays the bank for accepting a credit card. (Extremely oversimplified explanation)


Yes, although that is a fraction of the 25-30% they would otherwise get.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Will NEVER do a red card order. **** DD with that shit. I'm not waiting in line to place the order and then wait for it to be made.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

You have to pick and choose the O&P deliveries. Know the restaurant, time of day, distance. I’ll take those $15-18 orders that take 30-35 minutes $7-8 I’ll pass. No problems whatsoever on orders when I just pay with the card. All Chinese restaurants and some others. Takes all of 30 seconds.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Depends on if it will take a long time to get that order. If it takes long then I cancel and bail like Disco Stu


----------

